# frog id please



## kel (Feb 8, 2010)

my house has been invaded by baby frogs atm, i removed about 15 baby GTFs and about 10 little brown ones and one multi coloured one, i was wondering what the brown ones and the multicoloured one are please, im in the north west slopes and plains near gunnedah if that helps


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 8, 2010)

that would be a '*** noes amiscuss' from the species 'no ideadae' haha


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

The first two appear to be Perons tree frogs, not sure about the 3rd


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 8, 2010)

First 2 look like Brown Tree Frogs, and I recognize the last but the name escapes me.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> The first two appear to be Perons tree frogs, not sure about the 3rd



Im not 100% sure on the ID of these frogs so I can't comment on that, although I am 100% sure they're not Perons.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Im not 100% sure on the ID of these frogs so I can't comment on that, although I am 100% sure they're not Perons.


Yeah i wasnt 100%
Infact i dont even know why i said it, on a closer look the 1st looks more like a dark colored L.fallax


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 8, 2010)

Could the last one be a spotted marsh frog?


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 8, 2010)

limnodynastes tasmaniensis for the last one and the first two more than likely litoria peronii but 100% sure, what are the colors inside the hind legs of the brown ones?


----------



## kel (Feb 8, 2010)

cant say i looked that close dtulip10, if more come in tonight i'll have a better look and try for better pics


----------



## kel (Feb 8, 2010)

ive just been looking on the frogs australia network and i think the last one is a rough frog or cyclorana verruncosa


----------



## JasonL (Feb 8, 2010)

First two are Litoria rubella


----------



## Adsell (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you sure they are not Perons Jason LOL. 
Dont you just love all the guessing on this site when it comes to ID's
Just to keep up with the guessing, im going to guess the last frog is a Cyclorana - but which one....
Ads


----------



## Herpgirl (Feb 11, 2010)

stripped burrowing frog is the 3rd


----------



## Herpgirl (Feb 11, 2010)

I am pretty sure. They grow around that size and are common in that area apparently


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 11, 2010)

Dendrobates! 100% sure!


----------



## slacker (Feb 11, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Dendrobates! 100% sure!



Don't listen to him. Clearly, they're all _Bufo marinus_.


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 11, 2010)

slacker said:


> Don't listen to him. Clearly, they're all _Bufo marinus_.



i was thinking more like they are assa darlintoni or bufo bufo just cant pick which one


----------

